# System Service Exception Windows 7



## aliriza (5. Oktober 2011)

Hai,

wie oben schon zu lesen bekomme ich seid paar wochen ab und zu mal ein Bluescreen mit dem oben genanten fehler.

Ich weiss nicht woran es liegen könnte.. habe aber gelesen das es ein Treiberkonflikt sein könnte.
Ich weiss nur nicht wie ich an das Problem rangehen soll um diesen fehler zu beheben.

Win 7 x64 bit

Vielen Dank
Ali Riza


----------



## simpel1970 (5. Oktober 2011)

Poste bitte den gesamten Stopfehlercode des Bluescreens (beim Stop 0x3B Fehler ist insbes. der 1. Parameter interessant).
Poste ebenfalls ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD).

Überprüfe die RAM mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler.

Ein Treiberproblem ist nicht auszuschließen. Am besten kommt man dem fehlerhaften Treiber auf die Spur, wenn der Bluescreen ausgewertet wird (eine Anleitung dazu findest du in meiner Signatur).

Tritt der Bluescreen bei bestimmten Aktionen auf?


----------



## aliriza (6. Oktober 2011)

hallo,

ja wenn es beim nextem mal auftritt mache ich das.

mein ganzes system kannse sehen wenn du auf meine signatur klickst.

Memtest86+ startet man doch im boot menü oder ?

Nein es tritt bei unterschiedlichen anwendungen auf.


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Oktober 2011)

Memtest86+ am Besten über einen USB Stick (oder CD) booten lassen. Dazu die entsprechende Version runterladen -> für USB Stick: USB Key Version; -> für CD: die bootable ISO.

Mit dem Stick geht das Ganze am einfachsten. USB Key Version runterladen, entpacken, starten und den (bereits eingesteckten) USB Stick auswählen. Memtest richtet sich dann auf dem Stick ein. Fertig. Nun nur noch den Stick im Bios als Bootgerät auswählen, Memtest startet dann automatisch und beginnt mit der Prüfung. Diese mind. 3-4 Std. laufen lassen.

Die CPU-Z Screens bitte dennoch machen.


----------



## aliriza (6. Oktober 2011)

alles klar werde ich mal machen mit dem memtest86+

oke werde ich machen 

test 40min laufen lassen. Es wurden keine fehler gefunden beim RAM


----------



## aliriza (6. Oktober 2011)

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:    BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
  Gebietsschema-ID:    1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:    3b
  BCP1:    00000000C000001D
  BCP2:    FFFFF800032DCFC6
  BCP3:    FFFFF8800E271020
  BCP4:    0000000000000000
  OS Version:    6_1_7601
  Service Pack:    1_0
  Product:    256_1

Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\100611-12604-01.dmp
  C:\Users\Ali Riza\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-37580-0.sysdata.xml


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Oktober 2011)

Die Memtest Prüfung mindestens 3-4 Std. laufen lassen (am Besten über Nacht). 40min reichen bei Weitem nicht aus.

Den letzten Bluescreen auswerten (Anleitung siehe Signatur). Wenn du damit nicht klarkommen solltest, kannst du die Minidump (C:\Windows\Minidump\100611-12604-01.dmp) auch gerne hier im Forum hochladen (vorher mit WinRAR oder WinZIP einpacken).


----------



## aliriza (7. Oktober 2011)

alles klar  ich lad sie hoch

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=H1A5SEW3


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Oktober 2011)

Lass auch noch die Memtest Prüfung länger laufen.
Die Minidump werde ich mir dann heute Abend ansehen.


----------



## aliriza (7. Oktober 2011)

ja mache ich dann heute abend  

danke schon mal

hey wie siehts aus mit der Problemanalyse ?


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Oktober 2011)

In der Auswertung ist kein Treiber aufzuspüren, der für den Absturz verantwortlich sein könnte.

Hast du schon die Memtest-Prüfung länger laufen lassen?


----------



## aliriza (9. Oktober 2011)

nein war am wochende nicht zu hause..werde ich aber heute abend machen


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Oktober 2011)

OK. Notiere dir bitte auch noch die folgenden Stopfehlercodes der Bluescreens und poste die genauen Codes.


----------



## aliriza (9. Oktober 2011)

welche meinst du ?


----------



## simpel1970 (10. Oktober 2011)

Die Zahlencodes, die beim Bluescreen angezeigt werden (bsp: STOP 0x00000024 (0x001902F8, 0xEEC1EA14, 0xEEC1E714, 0xF76E073C)).


----------



## aliriza (10. Oktober 2011)

aso  kann ich pause drücken wenn das passiert ? um die zu notieren


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Oktober 2011)

Das nicht, du kannst aber in den erweiterten Systemeinstellungen den automatischen Neustart deaktivieren: Windows 7

Alternativ können die Stopfehlercodes auch nachträglich mit Bluescreenview angezeigt werden: Blue screen of death (STOP error) information in dump files.

Hat die Memtest Prüfung etwas ergeben?

Poste bitte auch noch die CPU-Z Screens.


----------



## aliriza (11. Oktober 2011)

jap hier cpu z.

memtest ergebnis folgt..


----------



## simpel1970 (12. Oktober 2011)

Sollte die Memtest-Prüfung fehlerfrei abgelaufen sein, stelle testweise die RAM Timings im Bios auf 9-9-9-*25*. Command Rate auf 2T. (Bios Menü "Advanced" -> "DRAM Configuration"). RAM Spannung auf 1,50V einstellen (nicht auf AUTO lassen).

Welcher Wert wird bei dem Eintrag "Refresh Cyle Time (tRFC)" angezeigt?


----------



## aliriza (13. Oktober 2011)

also hab die rams getestet 4 stunden lang. Es sind keine fehler aufgetreten.
RAM-Spannung ist schon fix auf 1.5V


----------



## kühlprofi (13. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal was in eine andere Richtung..
Auch wenn im minidump nichts auf Treiber hinweist, kann durchaus auch der Grafikkartentreiber schuld an deinem Problem sein.
Es wird nun mal nicht immer alles geloggt :&


*Bug Check 0x3B: SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION*
The SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION bug check has a value of 0x0000003B. This indicates that an exception happened while executing a routine that transitions from non-privileged code to privileged code.
Cause
This error has been linked to excessive paged pool usage and may occur due to user-mode graphics drivers crossing over and passing bad data to the kernel code. 


Installier einen neuen Grafiktreiber...


----------



## aliriza (13. Oktober 2011)

hier ist ein bild vom bluescreen

vor paar minutn erst passiert


----------



## aliriza (13. Oktober 2011)

hallo,

hier ist ein bild vom bluescreen.


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Oktober 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Auch wenn im minidump nichts auf Treiber hinweist, kann durchaus auch der Grafikkartentreiber schuld an deinem Problem sein.
> ....
> Installier einen neuen Grafiktreiber...


 
Korrekt!


----------



## aliriza (15. Oktober 2011)

kann ich nicht mit einem programm alle treiber die auf dem rechner sind löschen und dann neu runterladen und installieren ?


----------



## simpel1970 (15. Oktober 2011)

Das geht mit "Format C:"


----------



## aliriza (17. Oktober 2011)

hab Festplatte C noch nicht formatiert aber die bluescreens kommen immer noch..

hab mal offset cpu offset voltage von -0.150 auf -0.140 gesetzt aber immer noch bluescreens.

Kanns es vielleicht ein hardware schaden sein durch stromausfall ? Weil in den letzen wochen ist oft einfach die Sicherung rausgesprung wegen dem Staubsauger und oft war auch der Rechner während dessen an.


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Oktober 2011)

Das hättest du ruhig früher sagen können, dass du die CPU untervoltest. Setze die Spannung auf Default Werte und gib bescheid, wenn die Bluescreens dann immer noch auftreten.


----------



## aliriza (18. Oktober 2011)

hab die jetz zwar nicht auf defaul aber auf auf -0.140 V


----------



## simpel1970 (18. Oktober 2011)

Schneller ginge es, die CPU mit Default Spannung laufen zu lassen. Treten dann keine Probleme mehr auf, weist du, dass alles OK ist und du kannst dich beruhigt dem Undervolting widmen.


----------



## aliriza (19. Oktober 2011)

soo hab graka settings auch auf standart gesetzt und offset voltage wie gesagt...den ganzen tag noch kein bluescreen...mal gucken wie es weiter geht !

Vielen dank schon mal bis hier hin


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Oktober 2011)

Dann schau ma mal  
Ich drücke die Daumen!


----------



## motimon (15. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand bei einem Bluescreenproblem helfen?Im Anhang findet Ihr ne Grafik.Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## simpel1970 (16. Oktober 2012)

@motimon: aus der Bluescreenmeldung selbst ist nicht viel herauszulesen (außer dass die Ausführung eines ungültigen Befehls den Absturz verusachte).
Ist es denn immer der gleiche Stopfehlercode, der bei den Bluescreens angezeigt wird?

Überprüfe zunächst deine RAM mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler. Führe die Prüfung außerhalb von Windows durch (z.B. Usb-key Version auf einen USB Stick einrichten und über den Stick booten) und lass die Prüfung mind. 4 Std. laufen (sofern keine Fehler angezeigt werden). Werden Fehler angezeigt (rote Zeilen), Prüfung abbrechen und jeden RAM einzeln mit Memtest prüfen (hierfür immer nur einen RAM einbauen).

Poste noch ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory, SPD und Graphics).


----------



## Sean123 (2. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
Ich habe seit heute auch diese Blue Screens mit SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION

PS: ich bin nicht alzu Firm mit Computer

Im Anhang findet man den Screenshot

Asus P9X79
Geforce GTX 760
Intel Core i7 4820K
netzteil BeQuiet

PS 2.0 : Letztens ist die Sicherung rausgesprungen :/

Ich bitte um Hilfe, da ich total verzweifelt bin was ich jetzt tuen soll


----------



## simpel1970 (5. Januar 2015)

Das XMP Profil ist im Bios aktiviert? (sieht zumindest nach den Screenshots danach aus)

Ggf. die aktuellere Bios Version flashen. Zuvor aber die RAM mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler überprüfen (Prüfung mind. 4-6 Std. außerhalb von Windows laufen lassen).


----------

